
Neovim and the state of text editor art in 2019 [pdf] - phsilva
https://vimconf.org/2019/slides/justin.pdf
======
phsilva
Presented by Justin M. Keyes on VimConf 2019.

Video at [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt-vmPC_-
Ho](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt-vmPC_-Ho)

